# Will They Fit?



## 05_GTO (Mar 1, 2006)

Ok, I'm doing new wheels and tires... not by choice.

I had TSW Thruxtons 18x9.5 in the rears, with a 45mm offset. I fit 275/35/18 BFG DR's and KDW2's on them with no issues. I then last put on 285/35/18 Nitto 555RII's with no issues. The BFG's ran 10.9" wide and the Nittos ran 11.2" wide (from each of their website specs). 

Now my suspension is not stock. I do have Pedders 5/16" raise drag springs, x-member bushings, etc. I also have BMR Drag Bags but they are only used for the track and I grinded the fender lip off.

I'm going with Ruff Racing 278's with a 48mm offset, which will help shove the wheel/tire in 3mm's more. So this time around I wanted to go with Goodyear GS-D3's, but they only come in a 265 or 285. They are 11.4" wide for the 285's. I'm thinking with the extra 3mm's that they should fit without any rubbing issues? 

Does anyone know if the Nitto 555R 285/35/18's are really 11.22" like it says on their website? If so I believe the GS-D3's will fit.


----------



## 05_GTO (Mar 1, 2006)

Ruff Racing 278's ordered in black. 18x8.5 w/38mm offset and 18x9.5 w/48mm offset.

http://www.statuswheels.com/images/uploads/159904131.jpg

Tires are going to be Goodyear Eagle F1 GS-D3's. 245/40/18 and 285/35/18. They SHOULD fit. I even asked the guys where I was ordering the wheels and tires. He said with that offset, plus me Pedders 5/16" drag springs and my grinding off my lip I shouldn't have any issues. Lets hope him and I are right.

Thanks for all your great words of wisdom everyone... heh.


----------



## wutanga13x (Jan 22, 2008)

do you know if 18/9.5 will fit in the rear with stock suspension without a problem? i hear you have to cut the fender in order to make them fit.


----------



## 05_GTO (Mar 1, 2006)

Yes, I ran 18x9.5's w/45mm offset on the stock suspension for awhile with no issues. Of course running anything bigger than a 255-265 with that offset you will need to grind the fender down some. With a 275 and stock suspension I had to grind the fender down all the way to get no rubbing.


----------



## wutanga13x (Jan 22, 2008)

can you just roll the fender? is that enough clearance? i dont liek the idea of grinding or cutting


----------



## 05_GTO (Mar 1, 2006)

Yes, you can just roll it. I'm not a fan of rolling, but that's me.


----------



## Chrisco (Mar 19, 2007)

05_GTO said:


> Yes, you can just roll it. I'm not a fan of rolling, but that's me.


What are the pros/cons of rolling compared to cuttin the fender?


----------



## 05_GTO (Mar 1, 2006)

Chrisco said:


> What are the pros/cons of rolling compared to cuttin the fender?


Rolling you have a good chance of cracking your paint. You have to heat the paint as you roll, if not done right your paint can crack. Though with rolling you'll keep you lip thus helping to keep the fender more reinforced.

Now with grinding/cutting I've never had a problem with the paint cracking. The one thing is it's not as clean as rolling... meaning I've gotten mine pretty smooth and round. Though it's not near as nice looking as them being rolled, but it's not like it's anything you can see unless you are sticking your head under the fender looking up. Also people say that you will lose strength, though mine is as strong as any other. The only way the fender will bend in or get damaged is from an accident, that will happen if you roll or grind/cut your fenders.


----------



## wutanga13x (Jan 22, 2008)

no experience in grinding, so ...im going to stay away from it. lol.


----------



## 05_GTO (Mar 1, 2006)

245/40/18 & 285/35/18 Goodyear GS-D3's.


----------



## Chrisco (Mar 19, 2007)

^Looks sharp. :cool Very cool.


----------



## Reno'sGoat (Dec 10, 2004)

Sharp looking car.


----------



## 05_GTO (Mar 1, 2006)

Better pics...


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

They look really nice!


----------



## PAULCAPASSO (Dec 25, 2007)

Will Z06 Corvette rims fit the Goat? The graphite colored ones from the C5?


----------



## Chrisco (Mar 19, 2007)

05_GTO said:


> Better pics...


Now you're just being a show off. LOL. That's one nice goat ya got there.


----------



## safetykiller (Jan 25, 2008)

That's awesome. I have been trying to plan my wheel tire combo for over a year now and I feel alot better about going with 275 KDW2's. I will have pedders 0" in the rear. Still haven't decided on a wheel thruxton, Drift-R, or a CSL replica.


----------

